# Hemangiosarcoma suspected, Hudson is 2



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi All, My busy life means I do not post here often but I check in and read posts fairly often..
I just got back from Hudson's yearly boosters appointment and general health check up. The vet floored me by sharing he suspects hemangiosarcoma in Hudson's gut area. He said unless she just ate a lot he feels there is a mass there. She just turned 2 early August. Has anyone have any experience with seeing this at such a young age?
She has been finicky eating in the mornings for the past few weeks, seems a little more tired than usual.
Of course, I am very upset. We have follow up for imaging on the 30th of this month (September). I probably should calm myself until I know more.....but the level of concern and certainty the vet displayed regarding a mass in her gut keeps replaying in my head. I'm saddened but need to temper that for now! Thank you for any shared experiences although this may be difficult for some to share. I care for you all that have had to endure such news and loss. I pray my girl is okay. Thanks......Hudson's Dad....and biggest Fan.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I'm so sorry you are going through this. Personally, I would not wait til the 30th. I'd find an ER clinic that has whatever imaging you need, be it ultrasound or CT. I'd want to know as soon as possible and determine whether there is a surgical option. It may not even be hemangio, but it could be something else, and the sooner you know, the sooner you can act. Again, I'm so sorry - please let us know what happens.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I am so very sorry for the worry you much be experiencing - 2 would be very, very young for such a diagnosis. I agree 1000% with Sweet Girl. Is there any way you could have imaging done sooner? Having had a golden collapse at age 12 with a bleeding spleen, this would be the best way to avoid a medical emergency. Also, a mass does not always mean hemangiosarcoma (ours was removed, careful pathology completed and they double-checked, and was actually benign), so I am surprised that this was what was suggested.


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you....I have gotten a little vigorous with the vet service and they are now seeing her next week! I'll keep you updated. We are so worried.....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hudson's Fan said:


> Thank you....I have gotten a little vigorous with the vet service and they are now seeing her next week! I'll keep you updated. We are so worried.....


Good. It seems like they would automatically do it right away given the circumstances. I hope for the best for you and Hudson and that it is not hemangio.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Did they do ANY imaging…even an x-ray?


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

I’m a little surprised that hemangiosarcoma was suggested by your vet based on feeling a mass in the area — it could be anything, including something benign. But I’m even more surprised that no imaging was done on the spot given that suspicion. I’m glad you were able to get an appointment sooner for imaging. I hope it’s not hemangio!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm glad you are getting in next week- hoping you get good news. It seems a little excessive to drop that on you and not do at least a radiograph to see what can be seen.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is a scary awful thing to be told. I'm so glad they have moved the appointment up. I'm hoping you will be back with a report that it was all for nothing.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

I am glad to hear she is being seen sooner. Please keep us posted on how everyone is doing. It is so scary when a vet suggests something like that and you have to wait for answers.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thinking of you and hoping for a good report. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'm glad you are getting in next week- hoping you get good news. It seems a little excessive to drop that on you and not do at least a radiograph to see what can be seen.


Exactly. As a former LVT, I’m…nonplussed. It’s easy to get two quick views of the chest and abdomen with a cooperative dog and relatively inexpensive. In a dog that young I don’t think most vets would go there without more diagnostics.

Did they do any bloodwork and what was his hematocrit?


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

No. But, we have a Thursday appointment for the imaging and testing. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Noreaster said:


> Exactly. As a former LVT, I’m…nonplussed. It’s easy to get two quick views of the chest and abdomen with a cooperative dog and relatively inexpensive. In a dog that young I don’t think most vets would go there without more diagnostics.
> 
> Did they do any bloodwork and what was his hematocrit?


They did nothing but tell me she could have a deadly disease. I said to him, "You've opened the box and now want me to go home? Can you take her to imaging now?" He said they had a very busy day and couldn't. And, I don't want to sound that I am worried about money, they gave her her shots and provided me a bill for about $272.00. If she is in such bad shape why keep on schedule on that? It just didn't sit right. He actually asked me to palpatate the area with him....I couldn't identify anything specific and mentioned I trusted his knowledge of dog anatomy. I get it....some Doctors have terrible "bed side manners". But to drop a bomb and then take my money and schedule out 2 weeks when this could kill her in less time was strange. I am getting too emotional now that I expand with you. Anyway, she is being seen Thursday. We had our wonderful morning we usually have due to living near the sound waters of the Outer Banks....she swam, ran, did her favorite things....one is sit on the dock together with me which is surely my FAVORITE thing! I attached a picture of our time....then, which started about 2 weeks ago she crashes hard. She is sleeping now as I share here....such a sweet girl is my Hudson. I'm so worried but going to have greater than usual days with her. I work from home and she will get extra love for sure!


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

As well, I just called the Vet office and as calmly as possible filed a complaint and asked to speak to another doctor that I had originally been assigned. I want Hudson and I to be respected and treated fair, with reasonable compassion and have them understanding how this other doctor made me feel.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Is there a veterinary oncologist in your area?

Thursday is still a long wait! I second the idea of going to an emergency clinic ASAP and at least getting xrays and a blood panel. One possible marker for hemangio is anemia, so a low hematocrit is something to test for and that’s also an easy test.

I am so hoping you just ran into a clueless vet and this is something else entirely. Please keep us posted!

P.S. She still received vaccines at the same appointment? I don’t know what this vet’s deal is but I kinda want to kick him in the shins right now.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would just leave that clinic altogether at this point. If you have filed a complaint, which I totally understand, you likely aren't going to get unbiased and caring care from anyone there. I'd get her to an ER clinic this weekend and get the imaging and find out if she does have a tumour and whether it is malignant, and then go about finding a new local vet. Right now, though, my priority would be to get those images done.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

The more I think about this, the more urgent I think this is to find better care and an informed diagnosis. If she does have a splenic tumor it will be fragile and vigorous exercise might not be a good idea right now.

Are you seeing any other symptoms? Hemangio is crazy-making because between bleeds the dog feels fine and you start to think you imagined the whole thing…I know I did. The symptoms, in retrospect, were:

1) Suddenly lying down on his side and refusing to eat even treats...then he’d suddenly feel better and act like nothing happened.
2) Occasionally a darker skin tone over his belly area.
3) He would have episodes where he just wanted to be cuddled and his lips and tongue were colder than usual.

I should emphasize that my Boomer was at least ten years old and from a backyard breeder via a rescue group.

Wishing you well…


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Noreaster said:


> Is there a veterinary oncologist in your area?
> 
> Thursday is still a long wait! I second the idea of going to an emergency clinic ASAP and at least getting xrays and a blood panel. One possible marker for hemangio is anemia, so a low hematocrit is something to test for and that’s also an easy test.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Noreaster! I'm working around him, reached out to the lead Vet there (I've worked with her b4, she is great). I anticipate she'll contact me soon and we'll before the Thursday appointment.


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi All, first.....Hudson doesn't have a mass of any kind! Due to my complaint the lead Doctor, whom I had seen when Hudson was a new pup and who is owner of the practice, called me yesterday asking for me to bring Hudson in. In fairness to the business and person owning it, this vet I mentioned, she did a fine job. Upon arrival in the exam room she got on the floor with Hudson, gained her trust and started palpitating and feeling around her abdomen. She soon said she couldn't feel anything at all of concern. Wow! She suggested imaging (X Ray) and blood work to both we agreed. We had to leave for a little while due to the process and time needed. When they called us to come back we were already in the parking lot. The imaging was all clear other than gas and a little bit of low concerning (didn't resemble a mass type structure she said) swell on one section of her intestines. I had informed them last week she got on a Tree Frog, had a short 15 min discomfort episode and light diarrhea for one day after that. So, it made sense to this doctor this frog episode was the likely culprit due to the enzyme they secrete when stressed. She mentioned she called the initial doctor into the imaging exam room when I wasn't there (glad of that!) and he said what he palpatated was the size of a football. Recall I said he asked me to feel around. If it were that large my untrained hand would have felt this. Anyway, she has a bad doctor on staff in my opinion. I care about that for sure. However, it is fairly thin here where I live so I'll stay with them but only see the lead doctor. 
We await the blood work to be able to fully understand this episode and hopefully all is well there.
It goes to show how much we have to, unfortunately, have apprehension when a professional is sharing their view. 
All of that means so little due to the level of Joy and Gratitude we have that Hudson seems to be just fine. 
The incredible members here have helped me quite a lot and I appreciate you all. As mentioned, I read more than post and will again say so many here help from kindness and you are appreciated so much.
Hudson's Fan....


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am so happy for you! And just boggled- -I'll never be a vet basher, and I know hemangio is always forefront when a Golden has anything odd going on, but just do not get the way it was mentioned yet nothing done about it to know one way or another that first day!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a relief. I just want to say how proud I am of you for standing up for yourself and handling this so well. You've learned a valuable life lesson about doctors, whether they are for people or dogs. They are only human and frankly, you are your best advocate for anyone you love - speak up and keep pushing for answers. I hope you have a big celebration planned - cake and ice cream at least


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Exactly Prism Goldens! Me too, rather not bash a vet. I want to respect them. I suppose some don't see that blurting out something with no testing that means almost certain death for your Buddy is disrespect her and I on so many levels. In addition to the disregard, once that "box was opened" on the appointment he did nothing other than give a 2 week follow up! No coaching on the care I should maintain just in case, to education on his suspicion....nothing! I feel the disappointment rise up again but know he will never be part of Hudson's life again. His loss! She is an amazing creature that makes all smile (you know this from your Buddy(s) I'm sure! 😉).
Thanks for sharing!
Hudson's Fan


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

nolefan said:


> What a relief. I just want to say how proud I am of you for standing up for yourself and handling this so well. You've learned a valuable life lesson about doctors, whether they are for people or dogs. They are only human and frankly, you are your best advocate for anyone you love - speak up and keep pushing for answers. I hope you have a big celebration planned - cake and ice cream at least


Oh yeah! We celebrated. My wife actually had the day off so we got to smother her all day! Special treats planned later this week! 
Thanks for sharing with us.
Hudson's Fan


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is great news and I'm you all got to celebrate.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So happy for you!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so glad to see this! I know Hudson already had a great life but I'm imagine she feels even more prized after that scare.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Such a great relief for you! Just wonderful to hear this news 😊


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I’ve had a pretty bad week and there’s been too much bad news…so hearing this about Hudson just made my day!!!!! I am so very happy for you and your family and for Hudson. As for that vet…I can only hope he’s just very young and very new to this, but having a basic level of empathy and understanding how an owner would feel hearing what he said and then not having any diagnostics to back it up is pretty bad. Maybe he’ll learn something from this?

Give Hudson a cookie and a scratch for me. Hooray!!!!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yay!!! So happy for you! I have much gratitude and respect for veterinarians. Many years it has been more difficult to get into vet school than med school, and it is simply not an easy profession. Still, what happened to you is a head scratcher, having had a dog with an actively bleeding spleen - a true emergency. NOT ONE vet said it was or wasn't hemangio until weeks after the spleen removal and careful pathology (because he was a golden, they said they did the pathology twice to be sure  and it wasn't!). All the best to you and Hudson! YAY!!!


----------



## gingy (Sep 23, 2020)

Hudson's Fan said:


> Hi All, My busy life means I do not post here often but I check in and read posts fairly often..
> I just got back from Hudson's yearly boosters appointment and general health check up. The vet floored me by sharing he suspects hemangiosarcoma in Hudson's gut area. He said unless she just ate a lot he feels there is a mass there. She just turned 2 early August. Has anyone have any experience with seeing this at such a young age?
> She has been finicky eating in the mornings for the past few weeks, seems a little more tired than usual.
> Of course, I am very upset. We have follow up for imaging on the 30th of this month (September). I probably should calm myself until I know more.....but the level of concern and certainty the vet displayed regarding a mass in her gut keeps replaying in my head. I'm saddened but need to temper that for now! Thank you for any shared experiences although this may be difficult for some to share. I care for you all that have had to endure such news and loss. I pray my girl is okay. Thanks......Hudson's Dad....and biggest Fan.


This is unbelievable and I hope she doesn't have it.


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

The shared joys you all are sending our way is humbling and embraced! The shared challenges some of you had or having are better understood and I pray for peace and healing. We are glad some of you are lifted up with good news. We all know this kooky world today has enough nonsense happening! I gladly rejoice and say put loud.....I Love my Fellow Golden Owners! It is so nice to have friends here that understand each other well on our topics! 
Have Great Days!
Hudson's Fan


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

gingy said:


> This is unbelievable and I hope she doesn't have it.


Hi Gingy, read further on the thread if you want details but Hudson is fine! It was a time of what should have been an "inner voice" of the vet allowing it to be a spoken out loud one without properly diagnosing! Thanks for your caring note. 
Hudson's Fan


----------



## Shnga (Jan 25, 2019)

Hudson's Fan said:


> Hi All, My busy life means I do not post here often but I check in and read posts fairly often..
> I just got back from Hudson's yearly boosters appointment and general health check up. The vet floored me by sharing he suspects hemangiosarcoma in Hudson's gut area. He said unless she just ate a lot he feels there is a mass there. She just turned 2 early August. Has anyone have any experience with seeing this at such a young age?
> She has been finicky eating in the mornings for the past few weeks, seems a little more tired than usual.
> Of course, I am very upset. We have follow up for imaging on the 30th of this month (September). I probably should calm myself until I know more.....but the level of concern and certainty the vet displayed regarding a mass in her gut keeps replaying in my head. I'm saddened but need to temper that for now! Thank you for any shared experiences although this may be difficult for some to share. I care for you all that have had to endure such news and loss. I pray my girl is okay. Thanks......Hudson's Dad....and biggest Fan.


So happy to hear this wonderful news!! As another poster said, I too would like to kick the dr in the shins for the stress and worry they caused you! I can’t believe a vet would do such a thing! But so happy to hear Hudson is just fine!!


----------



## ComeBackShane (Mar 20, 2021)

Hudson's Fan said:


> Oh yeah! We celebrated. My wife actually had the day off so we got to smother her all day! Special treats planned later this week!
> Thanks for sharing with us.
> Hudson's Fan


I smile at thought of Hudson wondering what all the fuss is about. We lost our beautiful rescue Sadie at age 11 to hermangiosarcoma. In some ways we were lucky. No real suspicion of what was going on, some fatigue and she uncharacteristically tripped and snagged a dew claw on a hike a week prior to her last day with us when everything went wrong in a day. 
The vet you deserve will realize that the best care for Hudson includes caring for you as well.
So happy for you!


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi ComeBackShane, so sorry about Sadie . 
We are focusing on the positive news and know that Doc may or may not be humbled this. The hope is that he is so that nothing like this happens to anyone else. 
Peace and Well Wishes,
Hudson's Fan


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Glad to hear you got the good news!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I am so glad the first vet was incorrect. I can't imagine that level of stress and panic.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad to hear it was an error in diagnosis. I don't get someone feeling something the size of a football and another vet feeling nothing. Seems odd.

Yay for Hudson being okay! I know y'all have to be so relieved.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a huge relief. Still can't really believe what you had to go through, but it is such good news that there is no mass.


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi All, thank you so much for the caring support during this. Hudson's blood work came back today and all was fine there other than a very small tick up on a category or two. The Vet suggested that was due to what may have been some G.I. issue she noticed and suggested a 1 month follow up for a blood draw at that time to which I agreed to. 
Please know you and your babies/besties/snuggle bugs/sweeties are in my prayers for happy days every day! Hudson is doing GREAT!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I've been following along here but didn't really have much to add to what others were saying, but I'm glad to hear that Hudson is OK. She's a beautiful girl and obviously well loved.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

That’s such great news! For what it’s worth, we were taught in vet tech school that something like 60% of healthy dogs have blood test values that deviate slightly from the “normal” ranges, so I‘m glad your vet is following up but the odds are really in Hudson’s favor here.
May you have many, many happy years together!


----------

